# Le fameux "test ADSL(ATM OAM) loopback test"???



## cheb (9 Octobre 2005)

Coucou à tous, 

sous ce titre peu racolleur, j'ai une petite colle : 

voila j'ai un routeur/modem ADSl Zyxel 660 R sur mon mac. Le pbm c'est que lors de mon test de connexion (internet marche) j'ai un échec au niveau du _Test ADSL(ATM OAM) loopback test_ ... je ne sais pas d'ou ça viens ... je me demande si cela ne joue pas sur mes piètre performances avec amule, même en High ID .... que faut il changer dans mes paramètres ? MERCI DE L'AIDE ! 

Tchao 

Mon test ..... 

LAN connections 
Test your Ethernet Connection PASS 

WAN connections 
Test ADSL synchronization PASS 
*Test ADSL(ATM OAM) loopback test FAIL*
Test PPP/PPPoE server connection PASS 
Ping default gateway PASS 

voici mes config : 

Wizard Setup - ISP Parameters for Internet Access 
WAN Information: 
Mode: Routing 
Encapsulation: PPPoE 
Multiplexing: LLC 
VPI/VCI: 0/33 
Service Name : XXX 
User Name : XXX 
Password : ******** 
IP Address : Obtain an IP Address Automatically 
Network Address Translation: SUA Only 
Connection: Nailed-Up Connection 

LAN Information: 
IP Address: 192.168.1.X 
IP Mask: 255.255.255.0 
DHCP: ON 
Client IP Pool Starting Address: 192.168.1.XX 
Size of Client IP Pool: 32


----------



## tchek (11 Janvier 2006)

Hello !

Non, c'est idem ici avec un zyxel 660H !
Je n'ai aucune idée mais la HotLine Zyxel trés sympatique me donnera surement une info que je relaierai ici des que je les aurais eu.
Tout les ATM Loopback Tests renvoie une erreur sur les modems que j'ai testé (ST536 Thomson, OlitecSX202, SMC, Zyxel 660H)
Je suis en ADSL 2+ CI sur plaque Alcatel.


----------



## cheb (12 Janvier 2006)

Malgré la venue d'un technicien de mon fournisseur d'accès .... j'étais toujours en loopback test ! Mais au dernière nouvelle, désormais lors du test de ligne, je réussis tous les test et adieu "échec au niveau du Test ADSL(ATM OAM) loopback test ... " Pourquoi ? Je pense que cela venait bien de mon fournisseur d'accès et maintenant plus de pbm...


----------

